# Concert Goers - No Professional Camera - What does that mean???



## Luds34 (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm attending a concert tonight at a state fair. We plan to hang out at the fair for a few hours first. I really want to bring a camera along even just to snap some shots at the fair. The concert I'm attending allows cameras, as long as they are not "professional". I know sometimes interchangeable lenses can be a sticking point.

*Do you think I'll have any issue with an M + 22mm pancake? *
(original M 1)

I called and asked for clarification and I was told it's up to the discretion of the individual security guard. It sounded like generally large ILC systems were banned (thinking DSLR). There is no camera check, no lockers and I we plan on taking a bus to the fair. Soooo I'd hate to be told I can't bring it in but have no place to store/stash it while I attend the show.

Thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 30, 2016)

It's tiny, compared to a dSLR. I doubt it'll be an issue.


----------



## Act444 (Aug 30, 2016)

The M + 22 should be OK, and is small enough to pass as a compact camera (that's why I love it so much!). It worked for me in a similar situation. 

In my experience, it's more the attached lens they look at as opposed to the camera body itself.


----------



## Luds34 (Aug 30, 2016)

neuro, act, thanks both for your quick responses!

I agree, I wouldn't think it would be a problem. I'm thinking worse case hopefully I can just hand over the battery to render the camera worthless if someone puts up a big deal about it being an ILC. Maybe bring the white M? That one looks more like a toy and very much "less pro".


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 30, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> Maybe bring the white M? That one looks more like a toy and very much "less pro".



Yes, it looks "less pro" in the same way that a grain of sand looks less "monolithic" than tiny pebble.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 30, 2016)

Unfortunately, for most people removable lens means pro camera.... But the tiny ones like the M can sneak in under the radar.... Just make sure it has a tiny lens on it and not a 600F4/adaptor


----------



## mnclayshooter (Aug 30, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> I'm attending a concert tonight at a state fair. We plan to hang out at the fair for a few hours first. I really want to bring a camera along even just to snap some shots at the fair. The concert I'm attending allows cameras, as long as they are not "professional". I know sometimes interchangeable lenses can be a sticking point.
> 
> *Do you think I'll have any issue with an M + 22mm pancake? *
> (original M 1)
> ...



MN state fair by any chance? I've never really had a problem with a camera there in the past - as long as I am not carrying a glass bazooka of a lens. They let me in with a 6D and the 24-105 without batting an eyelash. Take the lens hood off and anything else that makes it look "bigger" and more "pro-ish". The M+22 should be fine. I wouldn't go out of my way to show it to them or explain anything beyond, " this is my camera"... they probably won't know the difference.


----------



## timmy_650 (Aug 30, 2016)

I was at a MLS soccer game and they had a fair before hand so I brought my camera (t2i) and I had rented a 70-200 f2.8 (rented $20 for a weekend). I tried to get in my camera and small camera bag with the 70-200 mounted. They said it was a professional camera and couldn't come in with it. So I took for 70-200 and put on a smaller lens. I think my 40 pancake and put the 70-200 in my shoulder bag. I went to another gate and they let me in without a problem.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Aug 30, 2016)

I purchased the G1X Mark II just for the purpose of using it at concerts where I didn't have permission to use a DSLR. I got it in the first concert by holding it upside down by the lens (it appeared to be a phone) but as soon as I brought it out in the show I was made to put it away. So much for that idea. Good luck!


----------



## Luds34 (Aug 30, 2016)

mnclayshooter said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm attending a concert tonight at a state fair. We plan to hang out at the fair for a few hours first. I really want to bring a camera along even just to snap some shots at the fair. The concert I'm attending allows cameras, as long as they are not "professional". I know sometimes interchangeable lenses can be a sticking point.
> ...



Haha, yes the MN state fair, you got me. I'm too embarrassed to say the show I'm attending. Let's just say is to make the wife happy. 

I tried to pocket it, but a bit too bulky so i went with the little lowepro dashpoint case. I'm hopeful the little case alone won't give much concern. Wish me luck.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 30, 2016)

While the M+22mm is capable of producing excellent photos, NOBODY thinks it's a "professional" camera 8)


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 30, 2016)

"No Professional camera" so basically should be allowed in with anything mirrorless.. ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi Luds. 
"No Professional Camera - What does that mean???"

It means no camera that stands a chance of taking truly usable shots from the public galleries, so a point and shoot nuisance flash* camera will be fine, (* those cameras that flash all the time and don't reach past the first two rows of people with anything more than an annoying light.) 
A camera that can take usable shots of a copyright / licensed show will worry them. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 31, 2016)

The issue with vague statements is that a attendant who is having a bad night can ban it if he wants to. Its unlikely that you would be prevented from bring a camera unless it has a big lens.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Aug 31, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Luds.
> "No Professional Camera - What does that mean???"
> 
> It means no camera that stands a chance of taking truly usable shots from the public galleries, so a point and shoot nuisance flash* camera will be fine, (* those cameras that flash all the time and don't reach past the first two rows of people with anything more than an annoying light.)
> ...



I've shot concerts with a 5D3, 1DX and my new 1DX II. 3 years ago I shot a concert with an iPhone 5 (no photo permission) and printed a 16x20 that I have framed on my wall. Now the quality isn't the same but even THAT camera put out usable quality. Depending on the lighting, today's cell phones can create pretty darn decent concert photos.

My point is, concert promoters need to drop the film camera mentality and realize that many people in the audience have the ability to create "usable" images. Quit fearing my DSLR . . .


----------



## Luds34 (Aug 31, 2016)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Luds.
> ...



I agree, lots of compact cameras and even some phones can produce some usable images. Don't be afraid to embrace a little noise/grain look I say.

I also agree on the whole banning cameras. I think the big reason for keeping out big lenses should be to not be a nuisance to other concert goers more then anything else, and less about capturing concert pics. Which, by the way, what is up with some of the latest artists who are completely banning (or at least trying) any pictures, even shots from cell phones? It's going to happen, let the good people who paid for the show come away with a few memories. The egos of some, and the whole trying to control their image, etc. kind of pathetic in my humble opinion.


----------



## Luds34 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The issue with vague statements is that a attendant who is having a bad night can ban it if he wants to. Its unlikely that you would be prevented from bring a camera unless it has a big lens.



Yep, just takes one who's in a bad mood to be a bit of jerk.

In case anyone is interested, my entrance into the concert was very anti-climatic. No one even wanted to look through my bag (granted it was that tiny lowepro dashpoint). Oh well.


----------



## chauncey (Aug 31, 2016)

The Supreme Court has ruled that police officers do not need to know the law...
why expect more from security?


----------



## mnclayshooter (Aug 31, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> I also agree on the whole banning cameras. I think the big reason for keeping out big lenses should be to not be a nuisance to other concert goers more then anything else, and less about capturing concert pics. Which, by the way, what is up with some of the latest artists who are completely banning (or at least trying) any pictures, even shots from cell phones? It's going to happen, let the good people who paid for the show come away with a few memories. The egos of some, and the whole trying to control their image, etc. kind of pathetic in my humble opinion.




I don't think it's still photos that are the big concern, to be honest, but the videos posted to youtube... like literally an entire concert recorded (with sound - albeit pretty crappy quality) and then posted.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 31, 2016)

I seem to recall for the (London) Olympics they specified the size of the lens - couldn't be longer than 200mm and longer than 10 inches iirc (possibly incl body), or something like that. To me, that's fair enough, they want the commercial photographers to get the best opportunity and shots, but allow the amateur to still use their equipment.

Same with a concert - be specific and sensible. As many have mentioned in these forums, the smartphone has decimated compact camera sales because for many people it's good enough - similar for a concert in terms of video and even sound, it is good enough. If you're not going to ban concert goers from bringing their phones, unless you like "intimate" concerts with just the serious fans watching, then you can be sensible about what camera system the public can use.

Training security people at such events - ah that might be more challenging :

Once assumes somewhere in the ticket T&Cs it will state the organisers can change the T&Cs prior to the event without notification - and thus you can't even "argue" your case with the security.

Ultimately, if you are discrete with any camera and dont stand out, you're more likely to be successful. Just wear the camera around your waiste, strap a t shirt around it and say you love your beer ;D


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Sep 2, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> In case anyone is interested, my entrance into the concert was very anti-climatic. No one even wanted to look through my bag (granted it was that tiny lowepro dashpoint). Oh well.



My favorite concert was the Within Temptation show I saw in November 2014. They are hands down my favorite band and I was determined to try and get my 5D3 in. Turned out they just took my ticket and didn't even look at the backpack I had on.

I shot the show for probably 4/5 of the concert when finally the security guy (same guy who handed me the extra battery my wife handed down from the balcony level earlier in the concert) told me "you're gonna have to put that camera away cause it's professional. I shot video on my phone for the remainder of the show. Excellent quality video . . .


----------

